# Mods



## Guest (Dec 21, 2003)

I am just wondering if any of you know of anything you can do to the 350z to make it faster without actually buying mods. A friend of mine from work had a Corvette, and he said that there were a bunch of things the manufacturer did that slowed down the car because the car was built for all of the U.S. One thing was a coolant line was longer for Alaska. So you could shorten it and get more speed. Anything like this?

:cheers:


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

taking off a whole lotta weight.(carpet,sound deadener,spare tire,jack)


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

*True true*

he's right for the most part if you want to make it faster without mods pretty much just take excess stuff off if you dont but good luck make it faster without mods if you want faster to were you can notice the difference then you have to modify


----------

